# Crock Pot Canna Butter



## Aztros (Jan 30, 2009)

Alright, so the way I make my canna butter is with my crock pot. Take a stick of butter put it inside of the crock pot with a couple cups of water and add about an eighth of some kind bud (if you're using dirt, you gotta figure the amounts out for that). Cover and turn that bitch on high. Come back in an hour and stir everything together so it is well mixed. put the lid on again and turn the heat down to low and let it sit for another 7 hours. Come back once the time has commenced and strain the liquid into a pot pan or something... Make sure you catch all weed particles from the liquid when you strain it. Take the pot with just the liquid in it and put it in the fridge and let it sit overnight. When you take it out of the fridge in the morning, the butter and water will have separated. You can peel the top layer of butter off and onto a plate and stick it back into the fridge. Then there you have it Cannabutter! You can use it for anything. We had hamburger helper last night that fucked us up beyond belief. My dog got into it and she was so stoned she was weak at the knees and pee'd the bed. Good luck to those who try this method, it works! Take care...


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 30, 2009)

your funny man.... i am stoned too.....


----------



## Kingb420 (Jan 30, 2009)

omfg..lol that easy? i was gonna try using my 2 oz scrap pile, then strain it


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jan 30, 2009)

I've got some leaf,trim and 2 small males that total 46 grams very dry and ground to powder in an old coffe grinder. How much butter would you put with that much and is it advisable to do that much at one time. I'm thinking it's trial and error depending on how much THC is in the scrag. Let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## Aztros (Jan 30, 2009)

Nah man you got a crock pot it is seriously that simple and some of the best tasting canna butter I've ever had.


----------



## Aztros (Jan 30, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I've got some leaf,trim and 2 small males that total 46 grams very dry and ground to powder in an old coffe grinder. How much butter would you put with that much and is it advisable to do that much at one time. I'm thinking it's trial and error depending on how much THC is in the scrag. Let me know what you think. Thanks.


I always use my trim for my butter... I throw away all the big leaves then go back through the bud and cut off all the leaves that are covered in crystals. I don't know how well using leaf trim and males will work. My method doesn't require specific measurements. With that much I would throw it all into the crock pot with like 3 sticks of butter and maybe add a couple more cups of water. I don't know how it will turn out, but let me know. Good luck sir.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Aztros! I have it cooking now. 1.5 qt crock pot, One lb. butter, I added 1/4 of some old shit I got tired of so I have about 60 grams combined. The process seems simple enough but I overthink things when I'm high (not a bad thing, just a thing). I'm focused now whatever that mean. LOL! Had it cooking for about two hours on high and just turned it down to low. When I get up I'll stir it some more and then judge what happens next. Crock pot was $10 at Walgreens and I couldn't resist!


----------



## Aztros (Jan 31, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Thanks Aztros! I have it cooking now. 1.5 qt crock pot, One lb. butter, I added 1/4 of some old shit I got tired of so I have about 60 grams combined. The process seems simple enough but I overthink things when I'm high (not a bad thing, just a thing). I'm focused now whatever that mean. LOL! Had it cooking for about two hours on high and just turned it down to low. When I get up I'll stir it some more and then judge what happens next. Crock pot was $10 at Walgreens and I couldn't resist!


Excellent! I'm glad you're trying it out! It really is that simple man. I hear you on the over thinking aspect of things. Just remember with a crock pot you don't want to open it too much. The more you open it, the longer it takes for the steam to build back up. I just open it that once after an hour to stir, then I just simply let it sit. Good luck though, let me know how it turns out!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Feb 1, 2009)

SUCCESS! Ran it in the crockpot for about 12 hours. Strained it through a metal coffee filter cover with chesse cloth, Put the rsult in a bowl to seperate. Won a poker tournament last night that ran until about 3:30am. So here I am at 5am seperating and cleaning the butter, got about a 3 1/2 sticks of my 4 sticks back, added one stick's worth to a Betty Crocker chocolate cookie mix and backed a could of batches ( 24 nice size cookies). Had three before I went out to watch the SB and wonder around with a silly ass smile on my face all day. Not bad for primarily leaf and males. That enough happy food for 24 days of enjoyment. Ain't God grand! Thanks for the support!


----------



## Aztros (Feb 1, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> SUCCESS! Ran it in the crockpot for about 12 hours. Strained it through a metal coffee filter cover with chesse cloth, Put the rsult in a bowl to seperate. Won a poker tournament last night that ran until about 3:30am. So here I am at 5am seperating and cleaning the butter, got about a 3 1/2 sticks of my 4 sticks back, added one stick's worth to a Betty Crocker chocolate cookie mix and backed a could of batches ( 24 nice size cookies). Had three before I went out to watch the SB and wonder around with a silly ass smile on my face all day. Not bad for primarily leaf and males. That enough happy food for 24 days of enjoyment. Ain't God grand! Thanks for the support!


AWESOME!!! Essentially, I did the same thing for the SB only I made a batch of brownies and I lost my money at holdem. That's kinda weird that we had similar Super Bowl experiences. Anyway, cheers and glad I could help.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, I head something weird from a user who uses a lot and he said that the same synapses that fire when smoking the herb are the same ones that fire when gambling. I had AZ+7 and the over 47 so I did well. It came to me in a green vision!


----------



## BLUNTED4REAL (Feb 2, 2009)

when making butter in a crockpot you dont need to add water or atleast i dont, and i usually us the rule: every 4 sticks of butter an ounce to an ounce in a half of trash, but whatever works for you guys, just sharing some experiences


----------



## Aztros (Feb 2, 2009)

BLUNTED4REAL said:


> when making butter in a crockpot you dont need to add water or atleast i dont, and i usually us the rule: every 4 sticks of butter an ounce to an ounce in a half of trash, but whatever works for you guys, just sharing some experiences


Much appreciation, any and all info on the matter is appreciated. It's just a ridiculously easy way to make butter and everyone should know about it. Thanks man.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 3, 2009)

I use the same method, butter water, bud, but i simmer for twelve hours in the crock pot. Makes it even stronger, if your patient enough.


----------



## 420loverofsmoke (Jun 8, 2009)

how important is the water? started using another crockpot recipe without the water...my bud was ground to almost a powder and i added a bunch of keif been on low in crockpot for 12hrs.


----------



## Lucy Kitten Grower (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd like to try the crock pot recipe. My humans get so freaked out whenever I go near the stove!

How much smell is there while it's cooking? How likely are my neighbors to call the cops on me for making the building reak of pot?


----------



## RandyRocket (Jun 17, 2009)

Lucy Kitten Grower said:


> I'd like to try the crock pot recipe. My humans get so freaked out whenever I go near the stove!
> 
> How much smell is there while it's cooking? How likely are my neighbors to call the cops on me for making the building reak of pot?


 
I'd like too know this also.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 18, 2009)

Will have to try this lol


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 18, 2009)

Reeks like cooking pot with butter and water. Do it overnight while everyone in the neighborhood and other humans are asleep! A little Frebreeze goes a long way. I thought you were only supposed to get paranoid after!


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 19, 2009)

Great thread! I was going to post one about making canna oil using the crock pot. I just can't imagine anyone slaving over a hot stove to constantly stir and watch carefully for burning, etc., when one only needs to toss everything into a slow cooker and let it do its own thing for a few hours! Not to mention using low heat over a longer period of time makes very potent edibiles with very little (to even no) smell or taste.... this is especially helpful when using low-grade pot for cooking, as the taste/smell of that stuff is *not* appealing! 

The first batch of oil I made was with nothing but kief. There was no scent, taste, or color to the canna oil, and I thought it probably wasn't going to work.... boy was I wrong!  Ever since, I've only been using very low-grade pot for making my oil (haven't had my first harvest yet, so still putting out too much money, BLAH!), and using the slow cooker *absolutely* improves the flavor.... not once has my food tasted like anything but the food itself. Gotta be careful to remember which batch is "magic" and which isn't though, cause you won't realize what you ate till after it starts to take effect! 

Really glad I found this thread -- I was going to make butter next, and wasn't sure if it'd turn out as good as the oil does using a slow cooker. Now I know. 



MostlyCrazy said:


> I thought you were only supposed to get paranoid after!


LOL! Lucky for me, it actually *helps* my paranoia.


----------



## SarcasticHobbes (Jun 20, 2009)

so are you telling me you guys get some pretty cheap weed(you know, $25 for an 8th, "mids" as many people call it) and you use this method and it works amazing? Because mid level weed does next to NOTHING for me. I barely get buzzed off mids now


----------



## smoke and coke (Jun 20, 2009)

if i was going to use my trimmings to make some butter, do i dry and cure it first or does it matter?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 20, 2009)

Drying and freezing them is the way to go. Don't have to be cured. A couple of days in front of a fan should do the trick so can crunch them up into a course power and then freeze them for 1/2 day. That helps the slow cook seperate the good stuff from the useless. Then it's butter city! May not help much but it's been successful for me.


----------



## Aztros (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, I'm glad to see this thread is starting to gain some attention... I haven't been on here in a while so sorry for the delayed response.



smoke and coke said:


> if i was going to use my trimmings to make some butter, do i dry and cure it first or does it matter?


Honestly you can go either way... Either way you are cooking the THC out of the foliage. I've done it both ways and it's worked perfectly every time. Whether you extract the water by drying trim or not; if you think about it, it's all going in a crock pot with more water anyway. Cheers and good luck to all of you who try this out.


----------



## Topher89 (Jun 24, 2009)

I used this method for the first time the other day, let it slow cook for bout 8 hours... The butter solidified and everything... But the effect is pretty suspect... We had grilled cheese with it in the middle last night, and the girlfriend got fucked out of her mind... I ended up smoking after an hour because she was stoned and I wanted more brownies. LOL

None the less, VERY easy way to make butter... I will just use more than an 8th next time. =)


----------



## Kingb420 (Jun 26, 2009)

lol im done with my second batch, gonna try one tonight, i used like 10 grams the first time, im a heavy smoker, it just made me feel "warm" 

this time i used 28 grams...lol im hoping the other people eating these dont freak out.

SUPER EASY TO MAKE


----------



## usernamex (Jun 26, 2009)

really good/easy way to cook butter. I run mine for only 2 hours and the results were always really good. I use trim + fan leaves(that were healthy) all ground up.


----------



## katwoman2012 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for this thread. I'm going to try some. My brother froze some butter and used it a year later in some brownies. I thought I OD'd. lol


----------



## luvthe420 (Jul 29, 2009)

Well i finally decided to do something with my 4oz of trim, (no leaf) and since i have a crockpot which i never use, it was time. i went with aztroz proportions, except for the ganj! i smoke alot, and have never really felt anything from what little i have eaten, so i wanted to go a little heavy. i used 6 sticks of butter, the 4 oz , and 12 cups of water. it filled the crockpot perfectly, about 1 in from the top. i just gave it the 1 hr. mix and can't wait to try it tomorrow.


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (Dec 23, 2009)

When I do it in the crockpot I always add some water. I fig the steam loss has to be accounted for and w the low water content of butter I would hate to have it burn. Oil would be a different story, it has a higher smoke point so it can take the heat with the least effort. 
Tonight I tossed in 2 auto Hindu Kush and 3 Gigabud worth of trim and stems, no fans or stemmed leaves, just trich containing material w 5 sticks of butter and water, just separated and re-set into tupperware, its glistening like diamond dust and deep green. Hope it does the trick! This will be my 2nd serious attempt w bulk amounts and the 1st one did a great job in an instant spice cake mix, hid the taste well and could freeze individual portions and eat right from freezer, refreshing after a bowl!

its hours later around 2:30am. ate the first fruity pebble treat at 11:55 and been zoned since an hour after. Total head hit and amazing body stone, GF is wrecked on the couch, gonna sleep like a baby tonight! Good yield on a serving of 1.5 oz of treat plus a 1 oz maint. piece after 1 hour. Nice layered buzz. Taste is awesome. 6 Cups Cereal, 3 Oz budder, 10.5 oz bag of mini marshmallows, melt, mix, set, chow.


----------



## chuckb (Feb 16, 2010)

Just to comment on feeding your dog pot food.

It's not good at all for dogs.

They get high alright but they also lose control of their extremities and their bladder. My dog accidentally ate some pot butter and he couldnt walk for 3 days. He laid in his bed and would get the shivers and was just miserable. Not to mention he peed and shit himself for 3 days straight.

Weed is not good for dogs folks! Who the hell feeds drugs to their dog anyways? c'mon!!!!


----------



## tattoo chris (Feb 16, 2010)

i have to try this i always use a pot on the stove wounder how mad the wifey will get wene i take over here crock pot lol i all ready stoled her coffee grinder lol thanx G


----------



## DTR (Mar 6, 2010)

about 24g of 91chem/chemD/pre98bubba bud/frostytrim and about 1 1/5 sticks of butter 4 cups of water in the crock pot on high 1hr then on low for 19hours now gonna strain and cool soon hope to have 1 stick of canna butter after all this for sugar cookies in the box it calls for 1 stick of butter 
im 5'11 180 lbs fairly high tolerance would half a batch of these cookies be enough or to much? not worried about being over baked just dont want to waste it taking to little or more then i need


----------



## trichlone fiend (Mar 6, 2010)

...nice. I posted pics when I made my batch ,here >>> https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/303234-making-cannabutter-we-type-big.html#post3874063


----------



## Curlyguy9 (Apr 17, 2010)

hey for about an once of shake you think about two stick of butter to suffice? i just want one dank big pan of brownies


----------



## daisy2687 (May 16, 2010)

Lmao did you go through with this? Eating half that batch would have me callin 911 like that cop on youtube thinkin im ODin

24g dried or wet trim?



DTR said:


> about 24g of 91chem/chemD/pre98bubba bud/frostytrim and about 1 1/5 sticks of butter 4 cups of water in the crock pot on high 1hr then on low for 19hours now gonna strain and cool soon hope to have 1 stick of canna butter after all this for sugar cookies in the box it calls for 1 stick of butter
> im 5'11 180 lbs fairly high tolerance would half a batch of these cookies be enough or to much? not worried about being over baked just dont want to waste it taking to little or more then i need


----------



## DTR (May 17, 2010)

dry ended up with 36 sugar cookies ate 9 and was baked when i woke up the next day for me it was like going a month w/o smoking takeing a huge bongload of good bud and staying that ripped all day but more body then head a very good way to medicate all day and be able to sleep all night cannabutter is awesome just uses alot but it lasts so long it equals out i will definatly try this again


----------



## FollyFool (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the instructions & info to simplify the process.Got the crockpot rolling with 4 fist sized Blueberry buds chopped up in 6 cups of water & 1 Lb of sweet churn butter.Will update.Thanks again


----------



## MyFridendWasWondering (Jul 27, 2010)

Dog peed the bed. Made me spit out my coffee all over my laptop


----------



## txtreat (Dec 8, 2010)

Help what am I doing wrong? 

1/2 stick of butter
1/4 grinded herbs
placed in mason jar
mason jar placed into crock pot with water 8 hrs (mason jar = no smelly house) 
cannabutter extracted 

ate waited nothing?


----------



## stbwolfe (Dec 11, 2010)

check out the link in my sig for an awesome crock pot recipe!!!!!!


----------

